# Adobe plant eigenen Patchday



## Newsfeed (22 Mai 2009)

Adobe will ab kommenden Sommer einen regelmäßigen Patch-Zyklus für Adobe Reader und Acrobat einführen. Alle drei Monate sollen ab dann jeweils den zweiten Dienstag eines Monats Sicherheits-Updates erscheinen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

